# Aspirations to Travel but Nervous



## Berky (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi there! So this will be my first thread post in a while, but after breaking up with my boyfriend and moving back home, I am entertaining the idea of traveling again.
I remember around this time last year being super excited about it and having everything planned out. As life gave me a different situation to deal with though, I had to put those plans on hold. I am now between jobs and am contemplating travel again but it's actually a little daunting. I am 18 and currently live with my parents, and they care a lot about me. I'm sure they wouldn't be thrilled to hear about my aspiration to become a dirty hobo and ride the rails and hitchhike with strangers. They just want me to get a job and buy an apartment but thinking about life 'out there' makes me feel a way that nothing else does. I have this incredible thirst for adventure and I want to go out and see what there is to see instead of staying in one place and working a 9-5. Does anyone remember when they first started out how they dealt with the fear of the unknown?


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2018)

I just went and my folks accepted it cause they knew regardless of their feelings I had made up my mind. For me, travelling was less scary than not leaving cause I strongly believed if I stayed around another winter I might off myself. All I can really tell you though is that in a lot of ways, living that working life isn't necessarily safer; bad shit can happen to us anywhere and anytime. We just have to do what we think is right for us and hope For the best. If you want to travel, do it! I doubt you'll be satisfied till you do.

From a practical standpoint I would say that travelling in winter isn't ideal (imo)but lots of people do it so maybe I'm just a baby when it comes to being cold haha


----------



## train in vain (Dec 12, 2018)

I was an adult so the parents werent an issue. Took some time to get comfortable. Cant really say theres anything to do to get past nerves and anxiety other than just get out there and travel. I still get a little anxious when im about to head out but once im sitting at a spot waiting and a few trains roll thru im back on track mentally. For me its usually a feeling of I HAVE TO GO like i get impatient and wanna leave somewhere as soon as im there. I had not traveled for any length of time for years until recently and ive been trying to chill and lurk around a town for awhile instead of feeling rushed to get on another trains becauw...why be in a hurry when i got nowhere to be? Haha. Ill stop ramblin... Get back out there if you really wanna and good luck


----------



## krabbypatty (Dec 12, 2018)

I understand what you are saying about working and paying bills,I can't stand working at a job for long,and I am planning to do some traveling soon,I'm currently squatting at my parents house,I would say to go for it if you want to,you only have one life and if you don't do it you will probably regret it


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Dec 12, 2018)

Berky said:


> Hi there! So this will be my first thread post in a while, but after breaking up with my boyfriend and moving back home, I am entertaining the idea of traveling again.
> I remember around this time last year being super excited about it and having everything planned out. As life gave me a different situation to deal with though, I had to put those plans on hold. I am now between jobs and am contemplating travel again but it's actually a little daunting. I am 18 and currently live with my parents, and they care a lot about me. I'm sure they wouldn't be thrilled to hear about my aspiration to become a dirty hobo and ride the rails and hitchhike with strangers. They just want me to get a job and buy an apartment but thinking about life 'out there' makes me feel a way that nothing else does. I have this incredible thirst for adventure and I want to go out and see what there is to see instead of staying in one place and working a 9-5. Does anyone remember when they first started out how they dealt with the fear of the unknown?



I'm literally in almost the exact same boat as you are except I've been out on and off since like 2011ish. 
Hardest part is always the first headfirst jump into (or back into) road life.
Wish you all the luck!


----------



## Koala (Dec 13, 2018)

You just gotta go out and do it, if the passion and curiosity is there, go, go, go!

People will worry and try to scare you out of it. And those are usually people who have never traveled that way. 

When I first started traveling, especially my first solo trip, I was scared as shit. But I learned so much so fast and met rad people and saw amazing places and with time, became comfortable sleeping by myself outdoors and traveling by myself. It's still challenging and scary sometimes, but traveling has totally changed my life for the better and I'm so fucking glad I followed my curiosity to the on ramps and to the rails.

Safe travels dude!!


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 13, 2018)

you'll learn as you go. when i was 18 i found myself back at my parents after 6 months of travel (still not a bad run for a newbie). it pissed me off to be back home but i took some time to reflect and learn from my mistakes and had a much longer and fulfilling run the next time.


----------



## eli (Dec 13, 2018)

I feel y'all on this thread, lots of good advice and commentary. I caught my first freight at about 18 and it was a terrifying but great experience. I've never been very good at getting where I wanted to go on trains, but it's just awesome and exciting when you get it right. My folks worried for sure, but they've always been supportive and curious, which is a lot better than some people have it. The best parents roll with the punches and still love you. Take as many precautions and be as safe as you can be, and have fun!


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 9, 2019)

It'll be harder and easier than you can imagine.... and totally worth it! <3


----------

